# Pictures of white Allroad



## swamper8 (Jul 4, 2007)

Does anyone have any pictures of a white Allroad? I know they are super elusive and rare. I searched at audiworld.com and google/yahoo but only found one cell phone photo ha ha. There are more pictures of rare exotic sports cars on the net than white allroads......


----------



## wide_mk1 (Aug 13, 2007)

there was a guy selling one on ebay a couple weeks ago...real sweet


----------

